# IVF on The Archers



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought it may interested some of you that in The Archers (Radio 4) the other day one of the characters was discussing her fertility tx. I only heard part of the story when I switched on the radio (and maybe it's a story that started earlier?) but I thought it was described in a sympathetic way, so that's a good thing.

Rivka x


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm following that line, she single and doing IUI alone but with the support of most of her family.  I was thinking last night I'll be annoyed if they allow her to get BFP on her first attempt.  I didn't notice her having any issues/discussions about for example donor anonymity in the UK.  

A bit worried they'll make it all look a little easy - in the past they've even had Prof Winson doing a guest appearance    to advise one couple that were 'struggling' then they went and got BFP pretty soon afterwards, without ever needing help.  The girl (Helen) has had some health issues in the past so it'll be interesting to see if they catch up with her.

Have I outed myself as an Archers addict now   

D x


----------



## kittenorcub (Mar 5, 2010)

I was thinking the same about the writers taking the easy route and giving her a BFP first time - the last line last time was ".......I just know I'm pregnant" and Helen is all "la la la, that was easy" etc - they have not even bothered to discuss in any detail qualms about using donor gametes - other than her Dad wanting her to do it "the proper way" with a partner! 

If she gets a BFP first time I shall write to BBC radio 4 and complain! So many people see ART as being the cure for infertility because the programmes portray it as such - just look at Gavin and Stacey - 5 mins given to their "problem" sperm and the next minute she is pregnant! GRRRRRRRR!  

Kitten


----------



## suesunday (Dec 13, 2009)

There's some hilarious stuff on the Archers message board on the BBC site about what a total mentalist Helen is. All yesterday's nonsense about feeling that she was pregnant on the same day as the squirting... If she does get pregnant first go, I will be so so angry! 

And you're absolutely right about Gavin and Stacey. Broke my heart.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny enough I was thinking of Gavin and Stacey myself...  I know it was a comedy but I thought that it could have touched on IVF similar to 'inconceivable' (Ben Elton).

I love the Archers chat board, they are soooo funny


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Funny how you mention about how the media make tx seem like an easy solution.  I had to explain how IVF worked to a friend and she was truely shocked    She thought it was literally puting the egg and sperm together then transfering to the womb.  I told her about all the drugs before hand and the egg collection and that it doesn't always work and even if it does there is still mc to worry about.  Her face was a picture!  People who have no experience of IF have no idea how tough tx can be.  I was one of those before I experienced IF.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am glad of the storyline, as a single woman  having a known donor and many infertiity issues as well on my 8th cycle.
Hopefully it will show the lonely road that is travelled without having a partner there for support, the dilemas you go through before, other people's stigma and opinions of going it alone. 

Maybe she'll find infertiity issues and realise that as a single woman she is also excluded from NHS care and funding open to couples as well by virtue of lacking a partner/husband, and being honest that her known donor is that and not a 'partner' for conveniance and ticking NHS boxes!!!

I hope that there isn't a BFP on the first attempt and the emotions experienced of repeatedly failure and coping on your own is shared sensitively.

So many people don't understand IVF and the low probability of conceiving- even as a nurse many of my colleagues expect that IVF is a dead cert for getting pregnant!

Anything getting infetility in the open arena can help with the pubic ignorance


----------



## kittenorcub (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes I agree - it is good to have it in the arena - my family actually could not believe the low "success" rates for IVF and the high chance of mc. So many see it as a "cure" - 100% success rate.

I too hope they show the failure side and how to deal with the aftermath. Too many films/prog show up to a certain point and then even if IVF doesn't work, the couple "relax" and the next minute they are preg! That just perpetuates the myth that "if you just relax it will happen".

I also agree with JJ1 that they should show the disparity between single women and couples and how they are treated when it comes to IF. The public is ignorant about so much relating to IF and it would be nice if just once they got some education and thought about their own prejudice and bigotry.


----------



## suesunday (Dec 13, 2009)

Nooooo! She's pregnant! Noooo! 


Still, I shall comfort myself with the savaging she'll no doubt get on the Archers messageboard....


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

I knew it!  Just listened and immediately thought of this thread!!!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## kittenorcub (Mar 5, 2010)

I cannot believe it - what lazy writing! I am going to write a swift complaint - because it is just so unreal - a matter of months and she has had all her tests, found a donor, been inseminated and is now pregnant?

I am angry - for all those single women who come up against brick wall after brick wall, who are on waiting lists, who get messed about by the health service etc. I am not single, amd married but it is sooooo hard and this storyline merely reinforces all those ignorant stereotypes because they have chosen this story line for Helen!!

Just listening to her gush last night made me seethe!!! And already talking about 9 months of bliss, not even thinking of the 25% miscarriage rate etc etc!!!!!! grrrrrrrr


----------



## Sinners (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello

I've listened to the archers for many years, but after last night I'm not going to listen again. 

I agree, very lazy writering, they haven't reseached the subject.

Sinners


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

I agree this is such lazy storywriting and it annoys me so much as it reinforces the idea that this treatment is just an easy fix and doesnt go into the very real disppointment that most people go through!!!!


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

I had a quick look at The Archers' discussion pages yesterday and whilst there are many supportive posts to those with IF issues who had posted, it was clear that there are still plenty of people out there who have no idea about the process/issues involved - and why would they if they've never had any contact with anyone going through the process.  In spite of these, many posters (like us), found the length of the storyline and the ease with which Helen received treatment, wholly unbelievable - aside from any issues relating to Helen's mental health - and referred to those SLs which had obviously been researched and developed well eg. Jack's dementia.

It's a shame that no-one in the media thought to contact FF with regard to developing this SL.  At the very least, all anyone would have had to do is look at the profiles of any women posting on any thread on this site to see the issues, heartbreak and just how flipping long everything takes, to have a better idea of how to portray the subject.

The only thing I can think of is, that this SL will in fact turn out to be about Helen's mental health issues again rather than about IF; she's already got that worrying tone in her voice again.


----------



## MaggietheViking (Feb 23, 2008)

I do suspect she will have pg problems which will trigger a mental health crisis, during which she will meet the man of her dreams!  As you say I was incandescent when I heard she was pg - seemed only minutes ago she had the grand idea of IVF, I have completely missed how she got hold of sperm & what method used!  She so needs a partner to round off her spiky edges, god help the poor child with her as the only parent!


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

What annoys me more than anything is that the storyline and the ease in which she went through the process is just so unrepresentative. As somebody else said there are so many people who believe that IVF/or other methods of assisting people with fertility issues (although I know that Helen does not have fertility issues as such) is a "fix" ie. it always works and is successful when those of us who have done it know the chances are slim! 

No mention of the horrors of the jabs, the side effects of the drugs, the worry of the scans to see that everything is doing what it should and that follicles are growing etc. The list goes on and on. Again I know she did not necessarily go through all of this but to not have any discussion and to just have her go, do the "deed" and then get pg first time just gets me so angry..... I have struggled to make close friends understand the turmoil of IVF, the turmoil of the 2WW and then the worry afterwards.

I agree that they are probably going to concentrate on her mental issues throughout the pregnancy but if the writers had been interested at all in realism they should have taken the time to get this right - I do feel that this is just another case of issues to do with assisted reproduction being classed as "less important" or "worthy" than other issues such as dementia etc...I do agree that they have taken the time to fully cover other issues because I believe that panders more to the demographic of those listening to the programme and it certainly is seen as more worthy by the general population.

I cannot believe how annoyed I am by this issue - when I heard the episode where she found out she was pregnant I actually found myself shouting at the radio! I have actually taken time to write to the BBC because I feel that this issue is far too often marginalised or treated in a superficial way - shall see what they say!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I think her treatment was IUI... only drugs mentioned were an injection when scan showed she was about to ovulate


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

I think that the folks who write the archers haven't a clue what she had just that magic thing that they do in fertility clinics that just works - a bit like artificial insemination for cows I imagine) and didn't really bother investigating the choices - but it was a fertile one!  Just annoyed cos they are so lazy.  


I wondered last night (as I tuned in   ...) if farmers get this annoyed with their farming story lines....


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably not, they've got an agricultural storylines editor; haven't they?  No such luck for us.


----------



## suesunday (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm very glad however that this storyline has brought out so many Archers listeners! I feel less of a oddity now! Just off to listen to the download...


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

yes I thought I was the only one


----------



## geraniums (Sep 24, 2008)

No, we're here.  We just lurk quietly with our Radio 4 addiction a well kept secret!


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

suesunday said:


> I'm very glad however that this storyline has brought out so many Archers listeners! I feel less of a oddity now! Just off to listen to the download...


and me


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually I didn't think that it was handled that badly - I think the way it came over was annoying precisely because Helen IS so annoying! I think it was IUI like DG said so not IVF at all (and anyway, to be fair, not everyone finds the injections horrific!) What happened though with finding the donor sperm? I thought she was going to have to wait for a while and I thought she would ask Adam or whathisface Adam's boyfriend to help?!     I missed a chunk when I was on holiday so would be glad if anyone could fill me in (and on a related note - who is Stacey's baby's father?     )


----------



## Sinners (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi secret Radio 4 listeners

I too find Helen very annoying. The story was very rushed, might it be the big Christmas plot

The Archers did touch on IF with Roy and Hayley in 2007, when it she admitted to Roy, she'd been off the pill for over a year and nothing happened. At the time there was allot of talk that they didn't qualify for NHS funded ivf as Roy's daughter was living with them. Lord Robert Winston was their doctor!! He managed to unblock one of her tubes and they had a baby a few months later. I wish it was all so easy.

They propably thought they had done the 'fertility story' before, but I still think the Helen should have had a few attempts or waited months for a donor. I thought there was a big shortage of donors. Nobody mentioned the cost? Is IUI with donor sperm free on NHS? 

I've started listening again, but turn down radio when Helen comes on.

xx Sinners

PS  Chocolate -the father of Stacey's baby narrowed down to Ryan as Archie was infertile after cancer.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing is free on the NHS for a single woman with regards to fertility so she must have gone privately!


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

just a quick point, agree with all of you. doesn't help the 'public' to understand the problems we all face. but if it was just going to be a mental health SL she could have had a one night stand!!! and just layed offthe IF one. just makes it more annoying to me.


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Sinners said:


> PS Chocolate -the father of Stacey's baby narrowed down to Ryan as Archie was infertile after cancer.


Thanks! 
TBH I have never really understood WHY soaps have to help the public "understand" an issue. They are entertainment after all. I wouldn't expect them to teach me anything.


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

wondering if anyone has any further thoughts on the story line.... she is annoying me sooooo much!


----------



## suesunday (Dec 13, 2009)

I must say, I am loving how annoying she is at the moment. Even Emma and Will Grundy are joining in the chorus of the Archers' message board about how unbearable she is! If she says "Pregnant women only need 300 calories more a day" one more time, I'm going to march around there with the 542 bags of chips I've eaten since week 7! The scriptwriters are hammering home the anorexia story, so I assume something terrible is about to happen. Why isn't Pat utterly beside herself about the anorexia? And she's clearly not going to the midwife either. I don't like Pat, but she can't be this stupid, can she? She can buy baby clothes, but not notice that Helen is slipping back to ill health... 

And the imminent Grand Theft Auto style massacre that Will Grundy is about to start. How many guns does that freak have? After he's seen off Emma and Ed, I reckon Harry'll be next, as he's spoken to Nic - how very dare he. Maybe Brian too for the impertinence of telling him what to do.  

Loving it!


----------

